# Night At The Museum:Battle Of The Smithsonian,in theaters 5/22/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

For fans of the first 'Night At The Museum' film,20th Century FOX has a sequel finished and ready for theaters.
'Night At The Museum:Battle Of The Smithsonian' is scheduled to hit theaters Memorial Day weekend,5/22/09.
Dick Van ****,Ben Stiller,Robin Williams and Owen Wilson are back for the sequel.
The film has not been rated at this time.

http://www.nightatthemuseummovie.com/


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

looks hillarious!


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope it's as good as the first film.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another trailer has been posted on the film's official site.

http://www.nightatthemuseummovie.com/


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I hope it's as good as the first film.


Me no dumb dumb, you dumb dumb. You bring me gum gum?

Typography - Night at the Museum - "Dum Dum"


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks pretty good.


----------

